

Does my employer have intellectual property rights to stuff I do in my own time? - melvinmt
http://answers.onstartups.com/a/20136

======
alok-g
Previous discussion:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2208056>

See also: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1839301>

------
pekk
If that is what your contract says.

Nobody should accept such a contract, however.

------
vasundhar
Yes.

------
lawnchair_larry
No.

